# Help the fng emt-b ;)



## Adrenaline (Jul 9, 2011)

helloooo, 
   I am an emt-b and would love to have and and all comments regarding how not to f-up for your nurse/medic   I know time and experience prevails all, but I am grasping for an edge to propel my skills above and beyond what is expected of a green bean emt... (yea that is a looong sentece)...Tnx, my partners and pts appreciate any tips!!!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 9, 2011)

Start here: 
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=23783&highlight=rules+EMS


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 9, 2011)

*sorta....*

although, (funny) I was looking for things that just irritate or mess up your (the medic/nurses) flow of the call....things that a freshie would just not know from reading the books...... know what I am saying??<_<


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 9, 2011)

Grrr... Lol


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 9, 2011)

anticipate what they will need next ie: IV- tapes, 4x4, arm board,learn to spike a bag. full arrest- compressions/bagging/suction. Any other medical call your probably gunna hook the pt up to the monitor learn how to set up a 12-lead, patch placement, know every piece of equipment like the back of your hand.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2011)

To be honest, it depends on your medic you're workign with (why would you be workign with a nurse?). On my truck (I run an ILS truck), basically I just expect my partner to know how to spike a bag, work to the full extent of their scope (which in NM is a good amount), and drive me safely.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 10, 2011)

> why would you be working with a nurse?



I was wondering the same thing.  It's not as if as a newbie, he is going to be getting put on a helicopter or even a ground critical care transport unit.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 10, 2011)

Adrenaline said:


> although, (funny) I was looking for things that just irritate or mess up your (the medic/nurses) flow of the call....things that a freshie would just not know from reading the books...... know what I am saying??<_<



Most of those things I said on that thread were exactly the sorts of things that will irritate or screw up your partner.  It's not so much the technical knowledge but the lack of experience to know when to apply- or more importantly, NOT apply- those skills that is the source of most of my frustration with new EMTs and paramedics (and nurses and doctors and RTs).


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 10, 2011)

Maybe he works in a country that puts nurses on the bus. Hey that might be pretty sweet.....(thinks for a bit about some of the nurses I've seen).....that might really suck. Adrenaline are u working in the states/Canada.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2011)

Our Critical Care Transport is staffed with 1 EMT to drive, 1 RN, and another EMT in the back of the rig to help the nurse.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 10, 2011)

> Our Critical Care Transport is staffed with 1 EMT to drive, 1 RN, and another EMT in the back of the rig to help the nurse.



But most services for those have their pick of EMTs to hire so the new guys generally aren't all that "new".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> But most services for those have their pick of EMTs to hire so the new guys generally aren't all that "new".



Yes and no. I was on shift #6 as a brand new EMT and I got placed on the CCT. For most places I believe its your "primary assignment". For my company we have a RN on call at all times. If a CCT call goes out then they pull a BLS unit out of service (which ever one is closest) and have them switch over to the CCT rig. I'm honestly not a fan of that.


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 10, 2011)

*she!!!*



bigbaldguy said:


> Maybe he works in a country that puts nurses on the bus. Hey that might be pretty sweet.....(thinks for a bit about some of the nurses I've seen).....that might really suck. Adrenaline are u working in the states/Canada.



   I am working in Cali, and working my way up from volunteer, emt, and now rn school is in the wing...or if I have to I will do cna-lpn-rn-np-md?!!  I LOVE this field and am NEVER leaving....I just wish I had the upper hand of experience.  Don't worry I pester everyone with questions the pertain to "experience"...if it was in a book, I would have read it already....(you see my passion)...We work with the ALL calls.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 10, 2011)

> I LOVE this field and am NEVER leaving



Come back in a few years and tell us if you still feel the same way.




> or if I have to I will do cna-lpn-rn-np-md?


Why would you do NP then MD?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 10, 2011)

Adrenaline said:


> ...if it was in a book, I would have read it already....(you see my passion)...



You haven't opened many books have you?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why would you do NP then MD?



That's what MedicRob was doing


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 10, 2011)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> You haven't opened many books have you?



Nope, guess not. Tnx


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 10, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> That's what MedicRob was doing



Does why really matter


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Come back in a few years and tell us if you still feel the same
> No need, been doing it for years, tnx for the positive comments.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 10, 2011)

Adrenaline said:


> usafmedic45 said:
> 
> 
> > Come back in a few years and tell us if you still feel the same
> ...


----------



## LostViet408 (Jul 10, 2011)

So many negative comments on this forum lol. Not saying I'm sensitive, its just rude.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 10, 2011)

Adrenaline said:


> No need, been doing it for years, tnx for the positive comments.  I really appreciate it.



slow learner?


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 10, 2011)

-Learn what ALS equipment is called/used for/located on your truck.
-Do more than what you're asked to (but don't go outside your scope, or do things to the patient without the medic's OK). 
-Learn how to lift properly, and do some strength training. I hate having a partner that can't lift. 
-If you're working a medic/basic truck: don't question the medic on scene. If the medic is doing something phenomenally stupid (and you better KNOW that it's absolutely contraindicated), then phrase your objection as a question, and out of earshot of the patient, if possible. e.g. "Did you want me to get you an occlusive dressing for that?"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 10, 2011)

> Does why really matter



Yeah...why get two degrees to do pretty much the same thing?  



> So many negative comments on this forum lol. Not saying I'm sensitive, its just rude.



Not negative, just honest.  If someone wants to have their butt kissed or their ego stroked, they do not need to be in this field.



> No need, been doing it for years, tnx for the positive comments. I really appreciate it



Yeah....either you're a liar or just have a hard time keeping your experience straight.  Which is it?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 11, 2011)

*Why "ramp up" to MD?*

It isn't a job ladder. From paramedic to MD would be a good point to jump.
And EMT's are interfacing with nurses all the time, receiving, picking up, dropping off, sometimes during transports.


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 11, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Adrenaline said:
> 
> 
> > The it I've been doing was not on an ambulance, you are correct, greenie!


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 11, 2011)

*The last word*



usafmedic45 said:


> Yeah...why get two degrees to do pretty much the same thing?
> 
> Pretty much??! Lol, whew you are someone I don't look to for advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 11, 2011)

Adrenaline said:


> usafmedic45 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...why get two degrees to do pretty much the same thing?
> ...


----------



## Adrenaline (Jul 11, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> -Learn what ALS equipment is called/used for/located on your truck.
> -Do more than what you're asked to (but don't go outside your scope, or do things to the patient without the medic's OK).
> -Learn how to lift properly, and do some strength training. I hate having a partner that can't lift.
> -If you're working a medic/basic truck: don't question the medic on scene. If the medic is doing something phenomenally stupid (and you better KNOW that it's absolutely contraindicated), then phrase your objection as a question, and out of earshot of the patient, if possible. e.g. "Did you want me to get you an occlusive dressing for that?"



Thank you for addressing the question, I'm not sure what is up peoples egos but thank you! Over n OUT


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 11, 2011)

> to be honest, he's probably one of the first ones I'd go to for advice, and one of a shortlist on this forum I'd let come near me if I had a medical emergency.



Thank you.  That really means a lot.  I happen to have a pretty high opinion of you as well.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 11, 2011)

> Stroked? You are like an exposed nerve, ready to zap everyone around you, is it lonely??



...and you write like someone with a high grade defect.  What's your point?


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> ...and you write like someone with a high grade defect.  What's your point?



Heh... This made me smile


----------

